# Out



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im outta here for eva. Good luck kidc wit this stuff. Aight payce. If you think you eva goin see me again, you wrong. peace.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Im outta here for eva. Good luck kidc wit this stuff. Aight payce. If you think you eva goin see me again, you wrong. peace.


OK, somewhat cryptic, but sorry to see you go.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Dude, get over the fact that you can't be moderator, no need to leave the site.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I thought this thread was about Ginobili and Duncan for tonight.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok later Kekai. Too bad you had to leave. Why you had to go, I don't know, but salutations.
As my last request can you donate all your points to me??? Thanks.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Minnesota Magician said:


> Ok later Kekai. Too bad you had to leave. Why you had to go, I don't know, but salutations.
> As my last request can you donate all your points to me??? Thanks.


I think it would be more appropriate for him to give his points to the person who cared enough to respond first to his farewell post - whoever that may happen to be.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> I think it would be more appropriate for him to give his points to the person who cared enough to respond first to his farewell post - whoever that may happen to be.


 You're going to need them after the Spurs get massacred tonight.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

umm...somethings fishy here. Teezy?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i uno whats goin on man... he aint even said anythin to me bout it..... 

Kekai wat happened boi?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i think it has to do with Theo! but im not sho


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

**** man. What happened?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

beats the hell out of me... Im just as confused as all yall


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Southern Baller Teezy said:


> i think it has to do with Theo! but im not sho



Sorry, that's absurd. Yes, Kekai and I have had our differences but we handled them maturely through PM's. Also Kekai, check your PM's

With all due respect SBT, please, think before you accuse me

But that said, if it is somehow my problem I am sorry (just check PM)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peace out man.

At least tell us whats wrong.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Sorry, that's absurd. Yes, Kekai and I have had our differences but we handled them maturely through PM's. Also Kekai, check your PM's
> 
> With all due respect SBT, please, think before you accuse me
> 
> But that said, if it is somehow my problem I am sorry (just check PM)


stop overreacting


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

What did Kekai do to be disallowed from becoming a mod?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

we dno


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> What did Kekai do to be disallowed from becoming a mod?


He told Truebluefan that he was 18, I think.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

It's time to close this thread. PM Kekai if you'd like, but its best that we do not speculate about his situation out in the open.

G-Force


----------

